
Monitoring your bloat in Postgres - joeyespo
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2017/10/20/monitoring-your-bloat-in-postgres/
======
sb8244
What if you can't accept a lock for the duration of a vacuum full? Can the
auto vacuum achieve the same thing?

~~~
saurik
[http://reorg.github.io/pg_repack/](http://reorg.github.io/pg_repack/)

